

Google+ Has Mark Zuckerberg's Attention, Shouldn't It Have Yours? - felipemnoa
http://www.clickz.com/clickz/column/2096129/google-mark-zuckerbergs-attention-shouldnt

======
michaelpinto
Side note: The author has a very god marketing blog <http://heidicohen.com>

